# 6 months old puppy, first signs of fear aggression



## cheburashka (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 6 month old male german shepherd puppy who is just starting to show the first signs of aggression.

For one, a few days ago he was out in the yard and I went to go get him to bring him back in the house. He didn't want to go back in so he laid on the ground on his back, curled his lip and starting biting my hand when I was attempting to pull him back to his feet. 

Then today, he got muddy so I went to give him a bath. He's always been afraid of water, but never showed any aggression over it, just whimpering and attempting to climb out of the bath while I bathed him. I went to pull him into the bath and he went straight to the corner of the bathroom, ears back, and curled his lip and nipped at me.

I have no idea how to deal with this behavior. He's young, so I'm sure with the proper exposure, this is something that can be resolved. But I'm kind of freaking out.

What do I do? Do I firmly tell him 'no' and send him to the crate for a time out when he curls his lip at me? Should I start increasing the frequency of his baths and force him to accept it in an attempt to get him used to water? I have no idea the correct approach to this situation. He's never shown any other aggression yet (no stranger aggression, no food aggression, I frequently practice taking away his food and treats while he's eating so this wouldn't manifest; no signs of dog aggression yet, though he's afraid of most other dogs so I frequently take him to the dog park to socialize with people and other dogs and he is slowly but surely improving).


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

cheburashka said:


> I have a 6 month old male german shepherd puppy who is just starting to show the first signs of aggression.
> 
> For one, a few days ago he was out in the yard and I went to go get him to bring him back in the house. He didn't want to go back in so he *laid on the ground on his back, curled his lip and* starting biting my hand when I was attempting to pull him back to his feet.
> 
> ...


Replace "exposure" above with "training." Sure, exposure to so many things is ever so critical, but in what you describe, I think training is what you want.

Is he in any puppy classes?

On your yard incident.. you say he "laid on his back"? That's not a dominant position. Aggressive behavior (lip curling) in a submissive position.? Interesting. I don't know what that means. Was the biting *real* biting or just the landsharky mouthing? My first instinct says fear... but I don't know, I'll bet others can analyze that better.

First, start NILIF. (Nothing in life is free) Just do a search here, you'll get lots of hits.

Immediately cease to take away his food when he's eating or you will surely develop a guarding issue. Make him do something, just a sit maybe, before he gets the food, but once it's down, it should be HIS without any interference!

I don't know about the bath problem. My dogs don't like baths, either but if they are getting a bath, they're getting one. Hope someone else can advise here. Mine are wiggly and I've had to leash them and attach it to the spout at times! I've been known to put on shorts and sit IN the tub with them, haha.

I could be very wrong here, but I don't let my dogs growl or curl lips. They get mama's biggest, loudest, most angry voice and a big reaction. I can count how many times I've been growled at by my two oldest dogs, combined, on one hand and have fingers left. My seven month old has not yet growled, curled or shown me any aggression. Just totally unacceptable. In my mind, if they do that, they are pushing MY position as pack leader and that position is simply not negotiable.

And lastly, the dog park. The dog park is quite likely not the best answer here. Now, I am not anti-dog park -- I am actually quite pro dog park for the right dog and the right park at the right time for the right reasons. If your dog is already afraid of other dogs, it will only take one bad incident to really imprint even more fear of dogs. You'll have to judge that based on what kinds of dogs are at your park. 4 months is pretty young and all those big, hard playing dogs could be a really scary thing. Does he have any dog friends to socialize with away from the park? Any other options? Any dogs he knows from class?


----------



## cheburashka (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, until this week he's NEVER curled his lip at me, which is why I find myself so shocked and surprised!

He is not in puppy classes, but I'm thinking these need to start ASAP. I've been doing NILF since I first got him at 8 weeks, and I'm sure that's definitely improved his behavior. I do socialize him with my friend's dog and he gets along great with her now that he's so used to it. I definitely think you might be right in saying that these dog park trips might be doing more harm than good in the long run because we definitely have "good days" and "bad days" at the dog park. It doesn't always feel like he's moving forward in this regard so I think puppy classes are the next logical step in working with him to remedy this fear.

As for the yard incident, I think he just knew exactly what I was doing, you know? He didn't lay down in a submissive way, he's just been pulled back into the house so many times and did NOT feel like going back in at that moment (I admit I had been busy the past few days, so I'm sure this aggressive behavior partly came out because of under stimulation; not that that makes it acceptable) so he was doing everything he possibly could to try to make it impossible for me to physically get him back in the house. There was definitely lip curling and bites hard enough to leave two small bruises on the back of my hand but DEFINITELY not anything I know he's capable of (I've watched him chew up metal). Same with today: lip curling and a stern nip, but I don't know if I'd call it a BITE, it was just aggressive, which I'm not used to with him. I just really don't want this to turn into a ~thing~ with him.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

cheburashka said:


> Yeah, until this week he's NEVER curled his lip at me, which is why I find myself so shocked and surprised!
> 
> He is not in puppy classes, but I'm thinking these need to start ASAP. I've been doing NILF since I first got him at 8 weeks, and I'm sure that's definitely improved his behavior. I do socialize him with my friend's dog and he gets along great with her now that he's so used to it. I definitely think you might be right in saying that these dog park trips might be doing more harm than good in the long run because we definitely have "good days" *and "bad days" at the dog park.* It doesn't always feel like he's moving forward in this regard so I think puppy classes are the next logical step in working with him to remedy this fear.
> 
> As for the yard incident, I think he just knew exactly what I was doing, you know? He didn't lay down in a submissive way, he's just been *pulled back into the house so many times* and did NOT feel like going back in at that moment (I admit I had been busy the past few days, so I'm sure this aggressive behavior partly came out because of under stimulation; not that that makes it acceptable) so he was doing everything he possibly could to try to make it impossible for me to physically get him back in the house. There was definitely lip curling and bites hard enough to leave two small bruises on the back of my hand but DEFINITELY not anything I know he's capable of (I've watched him chew up metal). Same with today: lip curling and a stern nip, but I don't know if I'd call it a BITE, it was just aggressive, which I'm not used to with him. I just really don't want this to turn into a ~thing~ with him.


Yep I'd ditch the dog park and enroll in a class. Definitely. What is a "bad day" at the dog park? I figure that just one bad experience at the dog park sets us back fourfold. (just my numbers here) But because it is a major concern, I leave if I even imagine a problem is coming. There are some dogs that come to the dog park I do NOT like and when I see them coming, I cuss and wish bad things on their owners and I leave. 

What do you mean, "pulled back into the house..." ? I'm zeroing in on that... "so many times" part. Some kind of learned behavior here that has now escalated.? Something has to change here.

For example, Bailey and I are together in the yard. I don't tether him out there. (I do tether my two older dogs for short periods of time, but they're 8 and 4 and it's a kind of different story there.) If Bailey is outside, so am I. We play some ball, frisbee, work the energy off, goof around a lot, do some training work, etc .... and then we're both coming in. I mean, its a safety thing, a bonding thing and a control thing. (ok, dog, play is over, mama is bringing you inside.) It's become our routine, and most importantly, I'm in charge of the routine.


----------



## cheburashka (Nov 16, 2011)

A "bad day" would be too many ~forward~ dogs being in his face (which results in tail-between-the-legs, whimpering-and-crying-behind-mama - this is fairly common) or dogs trying to be dominate in an aggressive way (this has only happened once). Every once in a while, there will be a day when he actually PLAYS with other dogs, and chases them around (as opposed to being glued to my side and watching the other dogs play from afar, which is what usually happens), but that's not the norm.

With the yard, I don't have a fully fenced yard. My house is off a side street on a little hidden cul-de-sac, so he's never run anywhere near the street, but sometimes he is naughty and doesn't want to go inside so he'll run to the property next door. This results in me having to usually trick him to get close enough, grab his collar and lead him back into the house (he complies once he's caught, except on that one day). Any tips for curbing this behavior? At first I attributed it to "puppy nughtyness", but I'm starting to realize that isn't an excuse and isn't acceptable.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Stop going to the dog park. Obviously, your dog is not getting any exercise at the dog park if he spends most of his time being "glued to your side" and "watching the other dogs play from afar." He is not interested in this environment and continuing to take him will just continue to make him more uncomfortable and stressed.

Don't let your dog outside without a leash if you can't recall him or keep him from going to the neighbor's property. You also should think about working on positive recalls. It's no fun for a dog if the only time they're recalled, they get grabbed by the neck (collar) and drug into the house. Every time you do this, you make him less and less likely to want to come to you and you're teaching him that coming has a negative association (being grabbed and drug inside).

I don't think you and your dog currently have a very good relationship. It sounds like there's a lot of "forcing him" to do things that are uncomfortable for him, like going to the dog park and having forced baths. Have you ever tried building positive associations with the bath tub by just having him get in and giving him treats or other rewards for that? And building up from that in little steps?


----------



## cheburashka (Nov 16, 2011)

I only continued to go after being reassured by others at the dog park that that wasn't too unusual behavior for a dog of his age (I got a lot of "oh, my dog used to be the exact same way! Then he/she got used to it"). I will, however, stop going as well as start working on positive recalls.

Baths have never been this much of a problem (or much of a problem at all) and something he had seemingly gotten used to and come to accept. The only reason I was so forceful today was because he was covered almost head-to-toe in mud and was tracking it through the entire house (and all over the walls, yeesh) so I was a lot more aggressive and impatient with his hesitance today (I normally take the bath very slow and he doesn't resist really, I can just tell he really doesn't like it).


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

cheburashka said:


> A "bad day" would be too many ~forward~ dogs being in his face (which results in tail-between-the-legs, whimpering-and-crying-behind-mama - this is fairly common) or dogs trying to be dominate in an aggressive way (this has only happened once). Every once in a while, there will be a day when he actually PLAYS with other dogs, and chases them around (as opposed to being glued to my side and watching the other dogs play from afar, which is what usually happens), but that's not the norm.
> 
> With the yard, I don't have a fully fenced yard. My house is off a side street on a little hidden cul-de-sac, so he's never run anywhere near the street, but sometimes he is naughty and doesn't want to go inside so he'll run to the property next door. This results in me having to usually trick him to get close enough, grab his collar and lead him back into the house (he complies once he's caught, except on that one day). Any tips for curbing this behavior? At first I attributed it to "puppy nughtyness", but I'm starting to realize that isn't an excuse and isn't acceptable.


I'm glad AbbyK9 chimed in, and I'm hoping more will do so as well.!

Yes, please, totally ditch the dog park. Not a positive at this point. Actually, a real detriment.

Also do ditch the tricking him to grab his collar. He'll get wise to this super quick and you'll be playing games forever. (sounds like he's getting wise and not happy about it already.) Work to make him WANT to come to you, because you're so great, so fun, so loving and you just might have an awesome reward, too. On that note, I'd immediately stop allowing him offleash in the yard and do not leave him out there alone. Make going out in the yard FUN and put him on a long lead. Play! Throw stuff! Jump up and down! 

Really does sound like you guys need to work hard on your BOND to one another. As previous poster said, positive recall. Coming to you means GREAT things. Praise to the high heavens and reward for every good recall. 

He isn't necessarily "naughty" because he doesn't want to go inside.... he just doesn't see the need to do so.  It's apparently a lot of stress for you both, so he's like, nah. And the game of getting him inside is attention seeking and maybe fun in a way. 

Make yourself the center of his universe. Again, work on the *bond* rather than the control. You can turn this around, he's quite young yet. When you've created a strong bond with a dog, you are laying the foundation for when they're older and then you can better demand control. But, in my very humble and novice opinion, control without a bond is just this side of useless. At least that's not the relationship I've wanted with my dogs. I want them to mind me because we've worked, because they trust me to be fair and consistent.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf HATES baths in the tub with a passion, but loves his kiddie pool... gotta love his quirks <sigh> During the summer I took advantage of the kiddie pool, parked right next to the concrete pad for the deck landing and had him leashed so he couldn't go for the racing around the yard afterwards. 

Up to about mid-spring this year, before it warmed up was the battles in the tub. Kept treats close by (can you imagine soapy treats? lol ) and bathed him real fast. I'm hoping bath time will have improved now, since it's about time for one and it'll be in the tub.

As for using his crate for a time out, he may start associating it with being in trouble, then you'd be able to add another issue to his list.

No fence and not a solid recall, he needs to be leashed. Have him come to you, give treats, play with him, then let him go back to playing. Then repeat. 

The nips sound like something Woolf had tried to start doing a few months ago at about the same time we had stepped up NILIF with him. After discussing it with the trainer and her observing one of those occasions, the conclusion was he was trying to correct me and tell me he was the boss, rebelling against the NILIF. For a time after that he almost had to earn the right to breathe it was tightened up so much on him. I'm so glad that is passed now.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

cheburashka said:


> I only continued to go after being reassured by others at the dog park that that wasn't too unusual behavior for a dog of his age (I got a lot of "oh, my dog used to be the exact same way! Then he/she got used to it"). I will, however, stop going as well as start working on positive recalls.
> 
> Baths have never been this much of a problem (or much of a problem at all) and something he had seemingly gotten used to and come to accept. The only reason I was so forceful today was because he was covered almost head-to-toe in mud and was tracking it through the entire house (and all over the walls, yeesh) so I was a lot more aggressive and impatient with his hesitance today (I normally take the bath very slow and he doesn't resist really, I can just tell he really doesn't like it).


Don't listen to anyone at a dog park. :laugh: Now this is coming from a person who goes to the dog park twice per week or so, but I have a dog park dog. This may change as he gets older.... but.... Lord strike me down for saying, the majority of dog park patrons are idiots handing out advice like samples at the grocery store. I've heard the most insanely stupid crap from people at dog parks. Quite often these are the same people with horribly behaved dogs. It's a crapshoot. 

I wouldn't sweat the bath thing... work more on the bond building and the next bath may go much easier.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It sounds like your pup is afraid of you and the growl is his way of trying to get you to stop what he perceives as aggressive/scary behavior towards him. 

If you squash growling, especially with a fearful dog, you are likely to end up with a dog who will go straight to biting. Here's an article by the wonderful trainer Pat Miller called, "The Gift of Growl" Peaceable Paws

I think you need to start from scratch in building a positive relationship with your puppy. It also sounds like he could use some confidence building. I would enroll in an obedience course that focuses on positive reinforcement. NILIF is always a good plan to follow but in your case I would work hard on making everything fun, fun, fun. Carry treats or toys with you at all times and reward your puppy for everything he does right. 

Some good reads to help understand dogs and also to help with training:

Patricia McConnell, The Other End of the Leash
Pat Miller, The Power of Positive Dog Training 

There are lots more but that's a good place to start. They may be available at your local library or I'm sure you can get them for a reasonable price on line.


----------



## cheburashka (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome article, BWM!  The weird thing is, he never growled at me in these cases. In fact, he's never growled at me ever, really. It went straight to lip curling and biting (I feel weird calling it_ biting_, as it was never hard enough where I had to really yank my hand away in pain, but it definitely wasn't his usual no-pressure mouthing and he was showing visible signs of aggression with it and it certainly didn't feel nice), with no associated growl. I can only hope next time he'll give me a better warning and now I'll at least appreciate it and know how to properly handle it! He's usually fairly respectful of my alpha status (does commands when I tell him to, walks BEHIND me when we go for walks which is not something I taught him, etc), and the recall thing was definitely my fault for not working on earlier. That's why it's so shocking to me that he's been lashing out this week...

From this moment on: working on bonding, recalling, more positive reinforcement, and more controlled socialization with other dogs/puppy classes. I really appreciate all your guys' help, so much!  Any more advice/articles/anything is also greatly appreciated! I feel so foolish and can only be grateful that my boy is still so young that hopefully these things will be fairly easy to correct with effort, time, and lots of love.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

most dogs will give an indication they are uncomfortable or stressed before they bite...........may not be a growl, but some other indication.........learning dog body lauguage can help you indicate and predict how he's feeling......

and i totally agree to can the dog park........if the dog is truely fear aggressive putting him in unpredicatable situations is going to make things worse...........as far as his baths and you, it sounds like he does not trust you, so i would work on building his trust through obedience and professional help.......continueing to force anything on him that he dislikes without positive slow conditioning won't get you to a better place..........he's still young, so if you dedicate yourself to working with him he will come around.....


----------



## Rexy (Jun 4, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> Stop going to the dog park. Obviously, your dog is not getting any exercise at the dog park if he spends most of his time being "glued to your side" and "watching the other dogs play from afar." He is not interested in this environment and continuing to take him will just continue to make him more uncomfortable and stressed.
> 
> Don't let your dog outside without a leash if you can't recall him or keep him from going to the neighbor's property. You also should think about working on positive recalls. It's no fun for a dog if the only time they're recalled, they get grabbed by the neck (collar) and drug into the house. Every time you do this, you make him less and less likely to want to come to you and you're teaching him that coming has a negative association (being grabbed and drug inside).
> 
> I don't think you and your dog currently have a very good relationship. It sounds like there's a lot of "forcing him" to do things that are uncomfortable for him, like going to the dog park and having forced baths. Have you ever tried building positive associations with the bath tub by just having him get in and giving him treats or other rewards for that? And building up from that in little steps?


I agree with this post, it appears the pup doesn't trust you and feels the need to defend himself in fear. You need to start over with this pup and develop a bond, best seek an experienced trainer to teach you how to raise and train a pup properly, what ever you have done with pup is to date is wrong.


----------

